# update on my fair/kabooki- pics of murray and mimi



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so fair is going really well.. we took murray up yesterday and got him all settled.. numbers are WAAAYY down.. i think there are only 4 or 5 goats for 4h market..and maybe 2 for FFA

Murray looks REALLLY good and weighed in at 91 pounds ( just kiddin' was off by one pound when she guessed.. lol!) her son's goat weighed in the 70's or 80's.. my brain is frazzled right now so i could be WAAAYYY off

there was a market goat who weighed in at 162!!!! its huge!



ok KAbooki situation.... hopefully she's going with my friend melissa to be a dairy doe for all those blood sucking boer goats!!! and i'll still get to see her all the time!

I go sunday to see the options for replacements at the breeders.. one little doe caught my eye at the show,... her name is demitasse... and .. i snickered when i heard the breeder call her demi!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: update on my fair situations/ kabooki*

Sounds like things are going well....and it's great that you will still get to se Miss Kabooki.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: update on my fair situations/ kabooki*

yea i'm excited that kabooki isn't going to dissapear forever


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so today was auction... megan sold murray for 4 dollars a pound.. which is really good considering prices were bad this year

still havent gotten to go see replacement options yet... her 13 year pyratolian died thursday... and she was at a show today.. hopefully tomorrow afternoon.


i finally uploaded mimi's pics... she looks chunky.. but.. shes angled.. i'll try and get a better one at the next show.. shes a second freshening 2 year old, 7 weeks fresh in the pictures with 6 hours of milk( i was lazy and didnt want to wake up early to pull kids) btw


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

$4 a pound isn't bad......your right it is pretty darn good.... :thumbup: 

Mimi is a real nice doe......love her udder....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

some murray pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very....nice.......... :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

more murray


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I sure like him..........


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh.. and we totally got robbed at the show thursday....

they hired a sheep judge. who isn't good to begin with.. he picked the 130 pound fat goat for supreme and the 162 ridiculously fat goat for reserve...

there were 6 market goats all together.. and of course.. my sister megan and crystal's son wyatt were the only ones not in a class by themselves.. so megan had the only second place goat at the whole show.. which is so lame... i mean.. look at him!... i feel bad we sold him before he got his big show fame.. everyone is mad they let the bigger goats even show.. they were over max but the fair figured there were so few it wouldnt hurt.. wrong!!! megan was soo upset that she had the only second place goat.. so unfair


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow........ that is very unfair....I am sorry ....it went that way......  :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

it was a total bummer.. megan always get's robbed somehow... hopefully our FB doe rochelle ( who is due june 2nd) will give her an awesome wether for our fairs in november... she's bred to a covergirl nephew... so were excited

megan and murray were the last goat of the sale.. which could be why her price was so good.. and another exhibitors dad kept bumping it for her...which was really sweet, considering his child is .... not so sweet


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

same here! they never hire goat judges. last year we had a dairy judge and the yr before we had a cattle one. grr.

murray looked great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> it was a total bummer.. megan always get's robbed somehow... hopefully our FB doe rochelle ( who is due june 2nd) will give her an awesome wether for our fairs in november... she's bred to a covergirl nephew... so were excited
> 
> megan and murray were the last goat of the sale.. which could be why her price was so good.. and another exhibitors dad kept bumping it for her...which was really sweet, considering his child is .... not so sweet


 .....I feel that rochelle ...will produce something good for you.....keep your chin up.....things can't get any worse right? You did get good prices out of them... :thumbup: that is a good thing.......



> same here! they never hire goat judges. last year we had a dairy judge and the yr before we had a cattle one. grr.
> 
> murray looked great!


 rightfully ...they shouldn't have other breed judges it is so unfair and they don't know what to look for in boers......


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I totally cannot wait for rochelle to kid.. i mean.. everyone and there mom knows covergirl!!!! shes awesome.. and her nephew is gorgeous too!!!! i love him

the breeder wants a doe kid back.. i want a doe kid.. and then all bucks are wethers.


i think i should become a judge... and work for really cheap!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Why would ANYONE hire a judge that is not that specific breed type of judge? They sure don't do that here.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

to save money...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's probably why there weren't many entries.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i think i should become a judge... and work for really cheap!!


Yea ........you should.......... you do know ....the boers..... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> everyone and there mom knows covergirl


is rochelle related?!

yeah flying judges up here IS expensive.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

no but the buck allstar is her nephew.. his sire is her littermate


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Our goat was 92 pounds that's why I said your goat would be 90 pounds Sarah. They looked like twins but we had more fat rolls :ROFL: I guess we only had 1 more pound of fat though since I was off on Murray by a pound LOL. 
Yes that judge had issues. Our goat and Sarah's goat were the only 2 in the class and we thought for sure she had it but he picked ours and put hers second which was NOT right. I have pics on my camera of the one that won Supreme so I'll have to upload them later so you all can see it. Wyatt had to use it for Master Showmanship so I took pics. That thing was a horse! We both definitely got robbed.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

OK So I got some pics uploaded finally.









*The horse that won*









*The horse again*









*And then our 92 pounder LOL*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice......Just Kiddin'.......no... I mean I'm not just kiddin .....LOL.....I'm serious...........  :drool: :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> very nice......Just Kiddin'.......no... I mean I'm not just kiddin .....LOL.....I'm serious...........  :drool: :greengrin: :ROFL:


 :ROFL: Thank you! We were really happy with him. But look at that horse! Ours and Sarah's goat was half that size! LOL The first 2 pics are of the 163 pounder that beat our goats. The last pic is our goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome ..........wow..... that is a big weight difference... isn't it...... :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

is there a weight limit at your fair? ours is 150.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Well our weight limit is usually 130 but when we got to the fair we all found out that they changed it and there is no maximum weight now. They have to weigh a minimum of 70 pounds but there's no max as long as they still have milk teeth. We all brought in middle weight goats because we thought the limit was 130. That's part of the reason we were all so mad. If you sell through the auction they will only pay up to 130 pounds so anything over that is free meat to whoever buys it. It would have been nice to know that there was no max limit before it was time for us to all buy our goats. That 163 pound goat was all fat anyway. You should have seen it jiggle when it walked. The judge went on and on about how powerful ours and Sarah's goats were and how well muscled they were but then he picked the fat jiggly thing for champion. It was very frustrating :hair:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i guess that would be annoying...

so justkiddin...your marketing a nubian? that's what I got stuck with this year, how do you get a butt on the dairy goats? he's like 65-75lbs at 4.5 months, but he could use more of a butt. lol


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> i guess that would be annoying...
> 
> so justkiddin...your marketing a nubian? that's what I got stuck with this year, how do you get a butt on the dairy goats? he's like 65-75lbs at 4.5 months, but he could use more of a butt. lol


No. Our market goats are Boer Cross. I don't think you could get enough mass on a nubian for what our judges out here like. We raise and show nubians but we purchase our market goats from someone else since we got out of the boers.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh, I wish my boer does would have kidded a boy this year! 
although there will probably only be 3 market goats, my nub, another's saanen, and a nubxboer.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

first of all dont shoot me guys ... I just want to be honest. I agree completely that weight limits are needed, lightweights shouldnt have to compete against heavyweights. That being said, that champ kid has an outstanding butt on him, and I know you said he was very fat but I can see muscle seams, that indicates to me that he is not overfat, he is quite lean. I would have to put a hand on him (touch him) to be sure of that, but he does look like a very nice kid.

Both of your kids I also admire, if I had to come down to it, I'd place SDKs first and JKs second, just for a tick more length and overall balance in SDKs, but honestly I like them both they could go either way.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

He actually wasn't very lean LOL. The judge even said himself that after getting his hands on him he was borderline for being suitable for market. He pointed out tons of flaws on that one but couldn't come up with 1 flaw for either ours or Sarah's goat. He went on and on about how powerful and muscular our goats were. No other judge would EVER have gone with that goat out here. This isn't just us and Sarah complaining because we lost. He ended up getting about $450.00 for that goat and we got $1200.00 for 3 little chickens that we only had a hundred bucks into so we made out much better. 
I talked to a few people today and I guess there have been MANY complaints to the fair board and they're going to be looking into the whole thing. You can't tell me that goat was born October 10th like they claim it was either. That goat is older. Some of these complaints aren't even from goat people.
It doesn't matter anyway. The whole point was that we were not informed that there is no longer a max limit and that was unfair to those of us who stuck to the 130 max and had to compete against horses LOL.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy Guacamole! I could imagine a 163 pound goat winning grand. Shelly


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL Yeah it was crazy. That thing was HUGE! All of our goats looked ityy bitty compared to it. I bet they enforce the 130 pound max limit next year. I guess people are not happy at all and are going to the fair board like crazy. It's a little late to do anything about it now but hopefully they'll let us know what the rules are going to be for next year. We're going to stick with what we've been raising because we have never seen any other judge like them that big. Maybe if they pick an actual GOAT judge we'll be fine LOL.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Who was the judge? To be able to judges goat they have to be certified(supposed to be a law in CA). That means you go to a school to learn how to judge goats. Most judges do judge more one species. Really if you know what to look for in one market animal then you really shouldn't have a problem find the best in another specie. The biggest difference is between dairy/breeding and meat. It makes me wonder how good of a sheep judge he. Shelly


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know what his name was. He was a young guy. I know his first name was Jordan but that's it LOL. It looked to us like he got the sheep right when he judged them the next day but then again I don't know anything about sheep LOL. I just talked to Rebecca and made our reservations for next year. We're sticking with what we've always raised. She's never done us wrong and we've always done well with her goats. She too said there's no way that was an Ocotber born goat and she couldn't believe they picked a goat that heavy LOL. Oh well. Hopefully we'll get a goat judge next year. My son's doing market chickens again so it could go bad anyway LOL. We'll be moving another goat into my market goat retirement home :ROFL:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> I just talked to Rebecca and made our reservations for next year.


Is that Rebecca Cogswell at Moonstone ranch? I would think a seven month old weighting 163lbs would be fat.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thats about 74 kg at seven months ... difficult to do but achievable. I've seen similar in boer wethers with a tic of dairy influence, gives them a bit more frame to put the muscle on

thats definitely a big goat 

what you guys have to remember is muscle + bone = weight, fat weighs very little, he has to have had the muscle mass behind it to get the weight up there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> what you guys have to remember is muscle + bone = weight, fat weighs very little, he has to have had the muscle mass behind it to get the weight up there


 That is very true...... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah keren has a good point. never thought of it that way


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Just Kiddin' said:


> AlaskaBoers said:
> 
> 
> > i guess that would be annoying...
> ...


apparently.. nothing shy of a year and a half can get enough mass for our judges to like!!

that horse of a goat's head came to my hip! and i'm 5'9 and all legs if that gives you guys any type of idea as to size

and ... he was probably a good 1 3/4 feet wide!!! so unfair

there was a weight limit last year of 130.. and they dropped it because the same kid that had these horses said it was too hard to keep them under....

our goats deserved that win.. they carried the most muscle mass for their frame size, were fresh ( not stale and fat like those nasty things), and were nice looking!

i feel sorry for whoever bought those two goat-horses


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

keren said:


> thats about 74 kg at seven months ... difficult to do but achievable. I've seen similar in boer wethers with a tic of dairy influence, gives them a bit more frame to put the muscle on
> 
> thats definitely a big goat
> 
> what you guys have to remember is muscle + bone = weight, fat weighs very little, he has to have had the muscle mass behind it to get the weight up there


I have never seen a boer goat gain emmense fat on the rear end.. i always see it in the belly... and these guys were huge...

and i know it's doable to get one that big that fast.. i could have easily done it with murray, but the book said there was a weight limit...

and..this guy ( since he's like a year younger than me) doesn't do anything with them..

everyone was mad that his goats won... even cody's family.. and they always do well


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> what you guys have to remember is muscle + bone = weight, fat weighs very little, he has to have had the muscle mass behind it to get the weight up there


Yes but we're talking about a show for market ready goats. Here in the U.S. that would be around a 85lb goat. That's what the federal graders want the goats at that are going to market. So any goat over a hundred pounds is passed being grade A. Shelly


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes Shelly, we get ours from Moonstone. She sells us nice goats and has always been totally honest with us. We've never had a bad goat from her. She's awesome! She said that our goats that were 91 and 92 pounds were perfect. Most judges are looking for those weights in their market goats.
Regarding that other goat, yes it was fat. Everyone keeps talking about muscle mass and whatnot so I guess you had to see and feel it in person because that was not muscle mass. I've never seen a goat jiggle like that either. The judge didn't check for milk teeth. The same people already bred their does for next years wethers and they're due next month so they're going to have the same problem. Their goats are born like 4 months sooner than anyone elses. Those goats will be 11 months old.
I too feel sorry for who bought those goats. I'd be a little angry when they came back from slaughter if it was me. That's how the kids lose buyers. Nobody is going to want to buy again after they get back a freezer full of fat. The judge even said himself that the things were borderline for being suitable for market. 
No the kid didn't do anything with the goat. My aunt said she went over there like 2 weeks before fair and it was just running lose eating anything it wanted. It was in his feed shed eating all the chicken feed and stuff.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Why do they breed so early? I have to breed my sheep later then most here so we can stay in weight limits. Yes Rebecca has nice goats. All her goat usually at the top of they class and win grand or res. grand here. I believe we had 100 market goats at our fair last year so that a good record. I think she sold the grand or res. at Antelope Valley last year too. Shelly


----------



## hardiegeart (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: update on my fair situations/ kabooki*



SDK said:


> yea i'm excited that kabooki isn't going to dissapear forever


Still around, and still very much loved. My girlfriend Jenn and I are new to goats, and will take any advice offered. Right now, she just gets Hay and eats whatever she pleases on our property.

this is one awesome goat, she has personality for days. :thumbup:


----------



## hardiegeart (Feb 12, 2012)

geese... I know she wont be shown again, but I'd have expected someone who knew her to be happy that she's a pet now! (plus.. we still welcome any advice on how to take care of her so she can have a nice long life)

as of now, she is the boss of the cutest little nubian retard and also another lamancha (black). she gets carrots every other day, if not every day, and any and all veggie scraps, plus the lion share of hay and plenty of browse (is this the term for when they just forrage weeds and such?)

I have more pictures of her, and can do requests.. she is my fave, i love her. :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was never really to familiar with her.But I am glad she is doing well with you as a pet. I do remember she was a good show goat for SDK. From the picture they both look really good and from what you have said it woulds like you are doing a good job with them. Keep it up.


----------

